# Eagles in Atlanta...AWESOME!!!



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi all:
The wife and I went to the 4th and final night of The Eagles tour here in Atlanta last night (Tuesday May 20th, 2008). It was held at the brand new Verizon Amphitheatre here. 
I have seen literally 100s of concerts in my lifetime (I've been a very lucky man, although getting a little long in the tooth so to speak), and I can assure you all that last night's performance was as good as it gets...PERIOD! The concert could have been billed as "The Eagles and Joe Walsh" as Joe played every hit he ever had as a single musician as well, and that collection is in itself quite a large body of music..."Life's been good to me so far". Joe may have flown a little too close to the sun in the 60s/70s, but that man is as much a guitar virtuoso as exists today...and yes, while I haven't seen them all, I feel confident that I've seen enough of them to be able to rate him comfortably in that elite company. Meanwhile, what does one say about The Eagles? I think their body of work speaks for itself, and to hear it performed live virtually note for note but with much higher fidelity and volume is nothing short of ecstatic. All of them were in fine voice; Timothy J. Schmit, Don Henley, Glenn Frey, all in absolute perfect harmony. All dressed in suits and Henley playing far more drums than I have seen him play on the many videos I have of them. The only thing/person left out which would have been the cherry on top so to speak would have been if Don Felder had been there with his also world class guitar playing. By the way, if you do not have the Eagles new CD, and you love their music; you really need to get it. Trust me here, this is no obligatory recording, but one equal to their full body of work...just buy it!

In addition, I have to say they did not "skimp" on anything. Billed start time was 8:00pm, and of course they were a little late, but in the world of rock concerts (which are notorious for dubious late starts and early finishes) 15 minutes is hardly unacceptable especially in light of the fact we were under a serious "tornado watch". They played until 11:55pm with 3 standing ovations, and only a short 15 minute break about a third of the way through. As Don Henley said when they were taking their break: "We'll be back and we're going to play for a very long time"...they did! Of course this was not a concert for "show goers" who want and/or need fancy lighting effects and the like. No, this show was for music lovers and of course especially lovers of Eagles music, and it was a triumphant performance from beginning to end. They closed the concert and their magnificent third standing ovation with "Desperado" (bet most of you thought it would be "Hotel California" which of course was also done and raised the roof of the amphitheatre a foot or two in gracious applause).

As I said earlier, I have been a very lucky man in most things in my life and particularly in ~40 years of concert going...I WILL be attending Steely Dan at the same venue in July...oh yeah! The Eagles have been on top of their game (and my music choice) for decades now, and I can assure anyone whether a fan of theirs or just a music lover of any type...See them...it is NOT likely you will ever see better (although seeing "The Floyd" is equally as good). 

In closing, I know that we are a Home Theater group, but we are also music lovers, and as such; this is really what it's about...getting as close to the music as one can. Tuesday night I got REALLY REALLY close. Now, go try some; "you'll like it Mikey"!

Cheers to all,
Konky.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Wow you lucky GUY!!!!!!!!!!! That must of been FUN! :bigsmile:

Matt


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks Matt...fun does not come close to describing that experience, but thanks...and should they be coming your (or others) way...pony up the cash and ENJOY!!!
Cheers,
Konky.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Awesome! We've seen the Eagles twice back in the mid 90's and they were great both times. I wouldn't mind seeing them again.


----------



## TCinGA (Feb 17, 2008)

Gotta admit the Eagles at Encore Park on the 4th night was awsome. The storm before the show got things off to an ominous start - but then the whole experience turned into a guitar and harmony fetival.

Going to be a the Steely Dan show as well. Steve Miller Band was good too  And Yes a little later this summer.

The new venue is a treat for Atlanta. Cheers !


----------



## muzz (Nov 30, 2006)

Sure wish I was there, I've always appreciated the Eagles, and the quality of their music.

Steeley Dan too?
Wow

Lucky man I must say.


----------

